# !!Free calls thruogh GPRS also SMS hurry...100% work



## arunks (Dec 16, 2006)

u can make Call through GPRS or sms to other mobile free


hurry it is a software it must be sent via GPRS
to U

it requires invitation

just reply with ur phone no.. i will send u  invitation on ur mobile phone directly





hey guys...cool down......

i m not telling the name of the software because i m sending u the invitations from my no. to direct ur mobile nos. ..u get the direct link to that ..


So tell me ur mobile no.(by replying here or private msg to me)

it shuld be with ur country code


this software allows to send sms internationally and also u can call on the mobile direct......

i have tested all the services today only...

so if u wanna have these facilities free of cost........then tell me ur mobile. no...

also the main thing is that by sending invitations i also receive some benefits on that software.....

So u shuld try it once...rest is ur choice


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 17, 2006)

why dont u give the name of the software ??


----------



## mayneu (Dec 17, 2006)

everybody knows which software it is..... u will get only one month free voice calls.... after that they want u to subscribe if u wanna continue using their service.... for more information pls log on to ipmart-forum.org..... best mobile phone stuff site at present....enjoy...

@desmataks: stop acting as a genius u idiot..... dont do it like that... if u wanna give information give, otherwise shut ur mouth....


----------



## n2casey (Dec 17, 2006)

@ mayneu
U shud learn how to behave. I m afraid that u can be banned for ur misbehaviour.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 17, 2006)

i m still to know  the name of the software


----------



## mayneu (Dec 17, 2006)

n2casey said:
			
		

> @ mayneu
> U shud learn how to behave. I m afraid that u can be banned for ur misbehaviour.



MISBEHAVIOUR??? WHAT KIND OF IT IS? BANNED!!! FOR WHAT....???
__________


			
				~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> i m still to know  the name of the software


its called  FRING & MUNDU SPEAK. both are good. if u can manage to get skype for ur phone, it will be free internationally if the other user also has skype... u need a gprs for that... just oogle for those kind of softwares buddy,  u will get plenty....


----------



## ::vicky:: (Dec 17, 2006)

[Edited Batty] Inappropriate language deleted. User miserabled for three month.


----------



## arunks (Dec 19, 2006)

hey guys...cool down......

i m not telling the name of the software because i m sending u the invitations from my no. to direct ur mobile nos. ..u get the direct link to that ..


So tell me ur mobile no.(by replying here or private msg to me)

it shuld be with ur country code


this software allows to send sms internationally and also u can call on the mobile direct......

i have tested all the services today only...

so if u wanna have these facilities free of cost........then tell me ur mobile. no...

also the main thing is that by sending invitations i also receive some benefits on that software.....

So u shuld try it once...rest is ur choice


----------



## int86 (Dec 19, 2006)

will it work on my 3220. it has no streaming.


----------



## Dipen01 (Dec 19, 2006)

There no website like

ipmart-forum.org

can u post the exact URL...


----------



## arunks (Dec 20, 2006)

5 invitations has been sent by me till now. also this software is java compatible.so will also work on 3220 also. it is very good than even skype.u can call any no. whether international or national and send free sms. all this is free for us. intially u have rs. 34.95 in ur account and u can send 10sms in any country or for eg. u can call any CANADA or australia phone for 6 mins absolutely free. for further calls and sms ,u have to invite other persons like i m doing and it is also free. so a little invitations can save ur money and anybdy can call or sms anybdy free in the world. . guys to a favor to me if u like this software after getting invitations plz dont post software's name here as i have done hard work to find and understand the working of this great software. .
__________


			
				desmataks said:
			
		

> 5 invitations has been sent by me till now. also this software is java compatible.so will also work on 3220 also. it is very good than even skype.u can call any no. whether international or national and send free sms. all this is free for us. intially u have rs. 34.95 in ur account and u can send 10sms in any country or for eg. u can call any CANADA or australia phone for 6 mins absolutely free. for further calls and sms ,u have to invite other persons like i m doing and it is also free. so a little invitations can save ur money and anybdy can call or sms anybdy free in the world. . guys to a favor to me if u like this software after getting invitations plz dont post software's name here as i have done hard work to find and understand the working of this great software. .


 u get rs.34.95 or AUD$ 1 for each user registering after receiving invitation from you. also the user gets 1$ or rs.34.95.so both have benefits.
__________


			
				desmataks said:
			
		

> 5 invitations has been sent by me till now. also this software is java compatible.so will also work on 3220 also. it is very good than even skype.u can call any no. whether international or national and send free sms. all this is free for us. intially u have rs. 34.95 in ur account and u can send 10sms in any country or for eg. u can call any CANADA or australia phone for 6 mins absolutely free. for further calls and sms ,u have to invite other persons like i m doing and it is also free. so a little invitations can save ur money and anybdy can call or sms anybdy free in the world. . guys to a favor to me if u like this software after getting invitations plz dont post software's name here as i have done hard work to find and understand the working of this great software. .


 u get rs.34.95 or AUD$ 1 for each user registering after receiving invitation from you. also the user gets 1$ or rs.34.95.so both have benefits.


----------



## assasin (Dec 20, 2006)

Guys u cud also PM or post ur no here if u want dat software.If u guys want i can tell u the name of the software,but if u guys enter thru my referrence i'll be able to add a little bit of money tomy account.After u register even u can earn by referring more members.


----------



## nik_for_you (Dec 21, 2006)

what settings do i need to have this ???
i am having hutchaccess activated . and handset is 6233


----------



## assasin (Dec 21, 2006)

U dont need any special setting.U jst need 2 D/L a software(J2ME) in ur mobile.


----------



## nik_for_you (Dec 21, 2006)

i downloaded . but it is not able to connect..


----------



## assasin (Dec 21, 2006)

do u hav full gprs connection in ur mobile(theone in which u can surf thru pc),if yes den try diff settings(tcp/ip or http).If u dont have full gprs u wont be able to access.


----------



## nik_for_you (Dec 21, 2006)

i have full access..
now i can connect..
i called cust care..
he helped


----------



## int86 (Dec 23, 2006)

@desmataks thanx for ur invite.
I found a way to increase balance.
Think to find it.
Your way is great if someone wants balance >Rs10000.


----------



## arunks (Dec 24, 2006)

invitations sent u all other requests received...


----------



## prankie (Dec 24, 2006)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> There no website like
> 
> ipmart-forum.org
> 
> can u post the exact URL...


The website is ipmart-forum.com


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 24, 2006)

I downloaded and installed it. It is not connecting , i have tried all : TCP , HTTP and manual , also changing port no to 9119 , what to do ????


----------



## arunks (Dec 25, 2006)

@phenom..
have u registered & activated ur account.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 25, 2006)

^^how to do that ???do i have to register via internet on my computer or via my phone only ??? which site ????


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 25, 2006)

Does it work in SE phones. I mean no softies would work on it. Then can I use it on SE?


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 25, 2006)

^^ I have SE k300i.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 25, 2006)

is it mxit,mig33,munduspk,skype???????


----------



## mayneu (Dec 25, 2006)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> There no website like
> 
> ipmart-forum.org
> 
> can u post the exact URL...



sorry man, its *www.ipmart-forum.com/, not .org....

very sorry about it... register for free there and enjoy....


----------



## Pathik (Dec 25, 2006)

its the old iphone-forum.org ... it used to be good but its crap now...


----------



## arunks (Dec 28, 2006)

it is java comptible so will run on almost every mobile phone..

registration can be done only thru gprs on the phone...afterwards u can even access the service on a website


----------



## jinnypjacob (Dec 29, 2006)

desmataks said:
			
		

> u can make Call through GPRS or sms to other mobile free
> 
> 
> hurry it is a software it must be sent via GPRS
> ...





pls invite me tooooo. jinnypjacob@gmail.com,9946089706
__________
pls send invitaton to me toooooooo           jinnypjacob@gmail.com,9946089706


----------



## manav_1780 (Dec 31, 2006)

send me link on my mobile:= 9924900864
__________
oh i have HP's pocket pc, is in it run? please tell about that, so how can i run this softwer


----------



## int86 (Jan 4, 2007)

@desmataks
It seems that ***** calls are blocked in india from yesterday, what you think.
Sms are working fine.
Currently I have 500 balance.
What u think.
I think it was because caller was not getting the caller no.


----------



## SAAWOOD (Jan 4, 2007)

[Edited Batty] Potentially unsafe link removed


----------



## arunks (Jan 5, 2007)

hey..my inbox was full..thats why i was not able to receive any pm...but now i can receive..

@int86
no here it is working well.

@dipen09
hey buddy u can now send ur pm which u wanted


----------



## arunks (Jan 10, 2007)

so guys how was the software


----------



## sude (Jan 10, 2007)

hey i want to know the name and details of that soft. i  have nok6030 airtellive activated.

-SUDE


----------



## arunks (Jan 13, 2007)

hey buddy u need gprs activated on ur mobile rather than airtel live...

if airtel live trick by sparatan is still working on ur connection then enjoy......

u can pm or mail me ur mobile no..

or i can send u directly on ur mail


----------



## alsiladka (Jan 13, 2007)

I have been using it for months. Right now they are experiencing problems due to the Taiwan earthquake.

The software that he is talking about it MIG33. 
You can get that software for free if you go to wap.mig33.com from your wap browser, but if he sends an invite , he gets 1$ as credit if you register.

Friend, why not share all the details with our other friends. They will help you get the credits, it wont hurt them. And many times the invitations do not reach the recipients, so atleast this way they can use the software.


----------



## avilhas (Jan 13, 2007)

send me the software. My mobile number is +919884440084.


----------



## vinod Bhatt (Jan 13, 2007)

Mig33


----------



## faizalhuzain (Jan 14, 2007)

i read all this things,but how can i trust you,i dont think this will work.May be you are trying to hack my mobile phone.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 14, 2007)

^^ lol..


----------



## alsiladka (Jan 14, 2007)

faizalhuzain said:
			
		

> i read all this things,but how can i trust you,i dont think this will work.May be you are trying to hack my mobile phone.


 
Hey dude, i have been using this service for months, works without a blemish. It is actually a paid service but just to induce you into the service, they give free credits for you test it out. Definitely worth registering for that 1$ credit.


----------



## arunks (Jan 19, 2007)

so guys who were thinking that it will work or not  can easily believe thru above post...

guys who has got the highest balance..

i have Rs.1116.80 in my account


----------



## nimesh2india (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi arunks
can u plz send me invitation to mo:9867355731


----------



## int86 (Jan 29, 2007)

I have Rs500+ balance anytime.
@arunks    The day when i find no new mobile number, the game is over.


----------



## arunks (Jan 29, 2007)

@int86

That will happen i think only after many years


----------



## int86 (Jan 30, 2007)

^^ right hehehheheheh
but nowdays, since start of january call quality has degraded much. Some time its hard to carry on talk. Its lost its clarity.

I guess it (our funda) not works on rim mobiles.


----------



## rknagarwal (Jun 5, 2007)

Please send me invitation on 9460133878

Please Please Please Please Please send me invitation on 9460133878


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 7, 2007)

Guys he is inviting others from MIG 33. it is a messenger application which lets u to chat. after registering an account you will get free 1 australian dollar to make calls and sms. after u invite a friend, if he registers a new account he will be credited wit 1 aus dollar. thats what he is doing. even you can pm me ur number if you want an invite


----------



## magneticme200 (Jun 7, 2007)

mah numbr is 9899169922....pls send me the invitation..!!

manan


----------



## rain_race03 (Jun 8, 2007)

hi! i'm ryan.
can you tell now how can i make a call and sms using GPRS?
this is my mobile no. 09157772361
I'll wait for your response bro.. thanks a lot!


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jun 8, 2007)

ok send it to me too ... +919932506647


----------



## amritpal2489 (Jun 14, 2007)

ya send me the link plz
my cell no. is { +91 nine eight eight eight seven seven seven one eight four }


----------



## physri (Jun 21, 2007)

hi send the invitation to my number 919940191886 (Chennai)


----------



## JohnephSi (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi arunks
can u plz send me invitation to mo:+919436296018


----------



## JHOLAR (Sep 8, 2007)

can you please send me the link my email id shaikh.liyakat@gmail.com
mobile no: 9869075736


----------



## JohnephSi (Sep 9, 2007)

Download mig33 instead of giving ur nos. They r benefitting themselves.When u r invited by them they will get 1 australian dollar free.


----------



## arunks (Sep 9, 2007)

ya goto wap.mig33.com in ur mobile browser and then download that software for ur purpose


----------



## just4fun (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi....
Can u plz send me invitation.My no is +919847795336​


----------



## arunks (Sep 10, 2007)

no invitation is necessary..just download mig33 software from their site or from any otehr site ..u just require gprs enabled phone


----------



## JohnephSi (Sep 10, 2007)

U r very cunning fellow.At da time of posting this  thread by u u did not reveal da name of da software n now.ha ha aha aha

.U must have earbe so many dollars through this post.

.U must have earned so many dollars through this post.


----------



## arunks (Sep 15, 2007)

hey for ur knowledge i got only 30 and also from them i used only 1.6 and still 28.4 was pending to be used and i used it only at start.. and from that point till now i havnt used it again.. even i dont remember my username now and may be the account has expired..


----------



## garefield (Sep 19, 2007)

hey man invite me
+9779804332274


----------



## lavi87 (Sep 21, 2007)

MIG 33 is such a common thing .it gives australian $1 everyone who registers in it. u can register from www.mig33.com. NO INVITES necessary


----------



## AMD_POWER (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks in advance buddy
my cell no is 919897418316
Plz send me the link plz 
my other no is 919759820901


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Dec 29, 2007)

This looks like a spam to me.


----------



## arunks (Dec 29, 2007)

Ramakrishnan said:


> This looks like a spam to me.



People r in habit of saying everythng spam. . U shuld atleast check before commenting. .
Nyways this 100% works till now from many months and year. . .


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi arunks plz help me 2 earn da credits.


----------



## vicelord_leo (Dec 30, 2007)

hello Friend.
         My Mobile no. is +919435335430. Please message me the link of the software.
                    Thanks in advance.


Binesh


----------



## sanchit60 (Dec 30, 2007)

hi can you please send me the invitation to sanchit60@yahoo.co.in
mobile ni is 09893185701



sanchit


----------



## x3060 (Dec 30, 2007)

hell , no invitations are necessary to download mig33 . dont you guys read.


----------



## coolest.coolavi (Jan 11, 2008)

Please Send Me The Link At +919974224900


----------



## sjsurya (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi arunks
can u plz send me invitation to my mob:+919840059010


----------



## paradisevikas (Mar 2, 2008)

send me d invite my no is
09887051711
thankx in adv


----------



## adda4u (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks Man ....


----------



## daresam (May 22, 2008)

Please kindly send me the link to the gprs software in my email


----------



## New (May 22, 2008)

See the above posts.. No need of invitation , nothing required. But AFAIK It's not free, cheap..


----------



## lovedeem3 (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi this is meer


----------



## anil_sawlani (Jun 22, 2008)

Send inv to 9970725199


----------



## johnyrajeshr (Jul 12, 2008)

+919944219558


----------



## prakashr85 (Jul 12, 2008)

my mobile no is 919894980310


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 13, 2008)

So many ppl posting their nos rather thn using P.M


----------



## PVKanna (Sep 10, 2008)

arunks said:


> u can make Call through GPRS or sms to other mobile free
> 
> 
> hurry it is a software it must be sent via GPRS
> ...


 
hey any any friend can u help me that how to make free calls by GPRS?


----------



## honey_ankit12 (May 13, 2009)

pls send me link too
9799396968
hsoni_jpr@yahoo.com


----------

